

Choosing a template for a geek's website. Did I do it right? - iambibhas
http://bibhas.in/

======
dxld
Why is it not white on black? That would look way cooler, 20% cooler to be
precise.

~~~
iambibhas
Thought of that. Will give it a try and see how it looks. :)

~~~
dxld
Mine looks like that: <https://darkboxed.org/>

------
fallingmeat
make the up arrow key work

~~~
iambibhas
Planning that. Will do it soon. :)

------
sek
whoareyou

i typed w\t damn, needs tab autocomplete ;-)

------
dhaivatpandya
I really like it.

~~~
iambibhas
:D

------
asjustas
nice idea :)

~~~
iambibhas
:D thanks.

